# Modchip Depot failing to ship after 3 months?



## Maxmilian626 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I know there's a similar post out there like mine, but I'm hoping that this discussion will be more noticed.  3 months ago, I ordered an SCDSTWO from Modchip Depot, due to the 16 awesome reviews they got.  It also had the best price (before S & H, which totaled to 41 bucks), and I thought "What the heck?  I might as well buy from here.".  Well, first I needed to get an alertpay, which I was not too familiar with (I prefer paypal), but after I made the payment and everything, I got an email from Alertpay, confirming the payment.  Later, I checked my order history; it didn't exist.  After emailing Modchip Depot, it finally got put on, but said "pending".  I emailed back many times, rarely getting responses.  First time, they told me their server crashed, recompiling everything, and giving me a shipping estimate the next time.  The second time, they told me it was out of stock, which was consternating due to the fact I thought it was "in stock" when I ordered.  They said wait two weeks for shipping.  Well, I waited 2 months.  Still no response.  I sent an email every day of the week, still no response.  I saw another post where Modderman was talking about Modchip Depot like it was the greatest thing since sliced bread, yet, I didn't get any fast support...  I just would really like someone to tell me what's going on.  So far, after my ordering, all they did was increase the SCDSTWO's price by 2 bucks, and it hasn't been in stock since.  Somebody please reply?

-Maxmilian626


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Sep 25, 2011)

contact your credit card company for a chargeback, if don't know go to your bank that issued the credit card


----------



## lightakejerry (Sep 26, 2011)

So you'd better choose a reliable online store to buy not just judge by some fake reviews they posted...


----------

